# No App for Pantech Element



## Combat Medic (Jul 27, 2007)

I tried to install the Sirius XM app on my Pantech Element but was dismayed to find it wasn't listed in the Play Store on my tablet. When I logged in to the app store's website it told me that the player wasn't supported by my Pantech Element. The really amusing part was that when I called customer care to ask if they had any idea when the app would be updated I was told to go buy a new tablet that was supported.

It is a shame that there is no competition, I wish I could go to a different satellite radio provider.


----------

